# Question bout infections *down there*



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Just first wanted to say thanks to all you ladies who frequent this board (and the other boards for that matter) and talk about things that may be embarrasing. It's nice to know you're all there!K, anyway. I thought the last couple weeks I had a yeast infection, so I got a 3-day med. for it. It didn't work. I also read on the box that if you have a bad smelling discharge that it is not a yeast infection. I have the yucky discharge.







Since this has started my husband and I have had sex 2 times, and both times were so painful that I told him no more till I went to the doc on thurs. It feels like I'm on fire. So,questions:1. What could it be other than a yeast infection?2. Is it really true that you can not have bad smelling discharge with a yi?3. I have had a bacterial infection before, that was discovered when I had a pap smear. Could this be a bac. infection?4. If so, what causes it? What can you do about it, till the doc. visit?Sorry this has been graphic, but it's life, you know? Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for any responses any of you may have.







, Marriah


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Bacterial vaginosis (sp?) aka BV can have some similar symptoms to yeast infections, but takes a very different treatment. Untreated BV can affect reproductive organs.It's best to get into the gyn (or primary dr if need be) as soon as possible. There are several things that could be causing this, and they will tell you how to treat it best! Usually if they know you are uncomfortable, they will try to get you in faster.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I've always read that a yeast infection isn't foul smelling but a bacterial infection is. I've never had one, though, just yeast.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Marriah,You may feel like you're on fire from using the yeast cream (especially if it's Monistat). I used either the 3-day or 1-day and it burned me like crazy; I had to douche it out with cool water to get some relief. If you have BV, you can take a warm water douche and it'll offer some relief until you get to the dr. It will not clear up until you are medicated tho --- usually with Flagyl pills or Metrogel vaginal cream. I know both very well!


----------

